# Looking for a rigger to evaluate my unsafe rigging in Indiana



## calkew5 (May 26, 2013)

Hey everybody,

I just started a new position as lighting director for a rural Indiana theatre with a 53-year history. You might not be surprised to learn that the methods of rigging pipes on which to hang lighting are incredibly suspect. I'm seeing really frightening things such as unrated quick links, unrated twin loop chain, conduit used as pipe, chain hung from 2x4 between rafters, and many other concerns.

But I'm not here to rant about that or ask if it's unsafe. I know it's a complete disaster waiting to happen. I've expressed my concerns to the producer and board of directors via a long and detailed report with photographs, and they have agreed that the current rig is unsustainable and must come down. The problem is, they want me to hang something else to replace it. I have expressed that I am not qualified to do so but I'm worried that if I don't do something, or quit, then someone will get hurt.

The season begins in a few weeks. I have looked into all the supplies necessary to hang new pipes correctly, taking into account working load limits of chain, shackles, clamps, and so on, and safe rigging practices, but - and you may be seeing this coming - the more I look into it, the more I know I'm not qualified to handle this. And I want to be able to sleep at night, instead of worrying that my well-thought-out-but-ultimately-unprofessional rig will come crashing down.

What I need is a recommendation for a firm or individual in the southern Indiana area (Bloomfield) that would be qualified to come down and speak with me - on short notice - about a cost-effective and safe solution so the season can continue. Know anyone?


----------



## techieman33 (May 26, 2013)

You can check the etcp rigger lists for riggers in your area.


----------



## mstaylor (May 26, 2013)

I googled theatrical rigging companies in your area and there are several. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 27, 2013)

Well if you're looking for someone to do the rigging, good choices. I have consulted on a number of projects from Evansville north to Chicago.


----------



## tprewitt (May 28, 2013)

These guys may be able to help and there not too far away.

Thomas James Productions	
Terre Haute, IN	47801	
812-235-0900	
www.thomasjamesproductions.com


----------



## Ianboze (Jun 8, 2013)

calkew5 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I just started a new position as lighting director for a rural Indiana theatre with a 53-year history. You might not be surprised to learn that the methods of rigging pipes on which to hang lighting are incredibly suspect. I'm seeing really frightening things such as unrated quick links, unrated twin loop chain, conduit used as pipe, chain hung from 2x4 between rafters, and many other concerns.
> 
> ...



Jones & Phillips Associates based out of Lafayette, IN is a theatre consulting firm that will be able to help you out I believe. until you can find someone I would stand your ground on not being comfortable doing the work. my only thought if they force you to do the work is draw up a legal document stating your feeling and passing the responsibility for something happening to those making you do it.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 8, 2013)

That legal document would be worthless in court for a defense it would show you knowingly did something wrong.


----------



## Les (Jun 8, 2013)

That's true, but if he doesn't have the authority to approve a new rigging system, his best bet is to pass the responsibility to someone who can.

Knowledge is liability but without authority, your hands are tied. Just fight the fight and consult a lawyer regarding your personal liability.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you think an employee doing what their employer directed would be held personally responsible? I kind of doubt it, but could ultimately result in loosing a job - and another law suit.

Here is a list of consultants: ASTC Membership Roster | ASTC While proximity is a possible consideration, it only a minor one in my experience.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 8, 2013)

If you are looking for something informal then call the nearest university with a good theater program. They'll have someone on staff who knows their stuff. Offer that person a couple hundred bucks to come crawl around your theater and write up a report of what they find. It's summer vacation and that person is sitting around relaxing right now, They'll probably be happy to do it. 

On the other hand If you want to pay a little more and get a formal evaluation (with a full plan of action of what should be done about it) then you should hire a theater consultant. Bill Conner (aka BillconnerASTC here on CB) isn't too far away. Do some searching around here and you'll see that he really knows his stuff and takes a very strong stand on safety. I had the pleasure of getting to know Bill at USITT and can add he's a great guy in person. If you want a formal evaluation, I would not hesitate to contact him.


----------

